# Start of Tazzmann's layout



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, got some foam today and started figuring out my layout. Here is the very first part. Ignore the roads and lines, was just thinking. The cutout areas are the start of my lake.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks like you're off to a good start - I love the beginning photos of others layouts - always helps me with ideas - thanks


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice foam sculpting. Are you using a sharp chisel for that? Do tell! Beginnings of a real / natural looking topagraphy.

TJ


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Actually, I am using a Dremel with a large sanding wheel on it. The lake will be tiered in depth like a real lake, and I am going to add dead trees sticking up in the lake like I have seen diving in many lakes. Might add a sunken canoe ot boat as well. I am not sure on that yet. The plan is then to fill the lake with fake water in layers at a time with the appropriate silt and coloring depending on whether it is above or below the thermocline. Should be interesting.

I also noted the striations left on the "cliff" part of the lake cutout and it looks very realistic to rock face walls, which I am going to have on the other end of the set, so I am going to use the same technique to make the cliff face. Should give it a great, realistic look. 

Tonight, when I get home, my son and I are going to start cutting the mountain, so keep an eye out for more pics (Which I will re-size. Sorry about that). 

Mike


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks.

On my pink-foam mountain, I did my rough cutting / sculpting with a 60-grit belt sander, and with an 80-grit 1.5" diameter sanding drum mounted in a drill chuck. Worked nicely for basic first-pass contouring.

Have fun! Keep the vacuum nearby!

TJ


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah, I chose the dremel to do the lake and experimented with several bits until I found the one I liked. The reason I chose the dremel over other methods is I wanted to take my time and the dremel kinda forces you to do that. After doing some initial cutting, I noticed the striations and that led me to think about my cliff. the mountain will mainly be sculpted with a rasp, sanding paper/block and then finished in places with the dremel. I hope it turns out as good as I see it in my head. LOL


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Good start, this will be interesting.


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

Heard about a guy who cut HO scale fish out of foil and placed them between layers of water.


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Yup, looking to do that as well, and place them in the stream. Should be fun.


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, got some more done. Still need to cut some more on the mountain, like the tunnel, but it is coming along.

Mike


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Great river - I love that. Did your lake grow?


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Nope. Just got more of it done.  The incline on the right will get rounded off to look more like a hill and there will be a valley right before the mountain, so we will have a tressle bridge there. This is starting to get fun! Also, the mountain will be two more layers higher.

Mike

P.S. Sorry about the lousy pics. Camera phone isn't all that great.


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Was not feeling too well today, so stayed home from work. I did get up and tinker this afternoon. Got some more shaping done on the incline on the right and got my hill in the river shaped. Also started shaping another hill that will sit where you see it on the table. It is slowly coming together. 










Mike


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice looking detail work - what dremel tool are you using for shaping?


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

I have been using a dremel with three different wire wheels, a rasp, and a detail sander. So far it is working well, but it is slow going.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It looks like your off to a perfect start you scenery is going to look really great! Looking forward to more posts on this!:thumbsup:

If you go back to your first post and resize your picture it will make the rest of the posts easier to read.


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

NIMT said:


> ...
> If you go back to your first post and resize your picture it will make the rest of the posts easier to read.


Thanks Sean, I will try and do that tonight when I get home. I do everything on the IPad, so it is a little slower than via a computer, so haven't wanted to hassle with it yet, but maybe it is time. 

Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I sent a report, maybe we can get the mods to resize the first picture, I'm guessing they have real computers.


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I sent a report, maybe we can get the mods to resize the first picture, I'm guessing they have real computers.


Oh! Ouch! Man, is that a knife in my side! LOL! I have a real computer, I am just weening myself off of it. I haven't had my iPad very long, so trying to see if I can use it as my main computer. Other than a few things that you have to do extra steps for (unlike on a PC), so far it is working out ok. 

The last few pics I have re-sized before posting, so I am getting the process down. Thanks for letting the mods know. If they don't do it before I get home, I will take care of it tonight. Geez...whiners... 

Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No problem, I love to whine. My wife always asks me if I want some cheese with my whine. :laugh:


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Tazzmann said:


> Geez...whiners...


LMAO - That would head whiner for me


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

An all-powerful (NOT!) Mod here ...

I tried to resize it, but saw that it was on his own website ... I didn't want to fiddle ...

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh, that's different. You can simply save the graphic, resize it locally, and then attach it to the message. 

You're powerful enough for that task.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Just re-render the image size so it fits.


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

There. Picture all fixed.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's even smaller than I do, but it works fine. :thumbsup: I normally resize to 800 wide, which usually works for almost anyone's browser and screen size.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Looking good Tazz, really like the river, wish I did one. I was going to bring some popcorn, so everyone can have some, while we enjoy your progress. I brought more just in case you need to chuck some at the whiners :laugh:


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

LOL! Thanks man, but from the sounds of it that won't be enough!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

UMMMM I wasn't trying to be a whiner or a weinner either. I have a 27" monitor so to me make it as wide as you want! I can see it but the rest of the crowd might get lost in the page? Dang now I feel Bad! Alright I'll go back to my corner now!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Gee, I have a 27" monitor too, but I typically have several things on the screen and don't run the browser full screen. 

Oh, and there's a 20" monitor to the left for the overflow.


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

It's ok Sean, I wasn't referring to you....neccessarily.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

This thread is going to be real helpful to me - I will watch and learn - Thanks for the great pictures Mike and the helpful data re tools etc. Steve in Ottawa (N Scale newbie)


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Not a problem Steve. The fun part will start this week as I finish up my hill and start shaping the mountain. I bought a tunnel portal today so I would get the opening perportions correct. This is a learning experience for me too, so grab some of that popcorn mentioned earlier and enjoy the ride. 

Mike


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Mike - I am subscribed to your great thread. Looking forward to your progress. Cheers - Steve


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, been busy so haven't got a whole lot done on my layout. I got part of the cliff face done, will try and get some pix up soon. My sister's husband's dad died, so I have been helping them deal with that. Hopefully, I will get some more done this weekend and get some pix up.

Mike


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, as promised, here are a couple of pics from the cliff face that I got done. The second is the valley between the grade going up to the mountain. Not sure if I like it yet, but we will see...


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Lookin good, looks like you got the pink foam sculpting down to a science. Mine never look that good!

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I agree ... foam sculpting / contouring looks great. That said, you might want to paint a section with various earth-tones / rock-tones (latex or acrylic paint, only!) to see how the finished product looks, before you go too far with other carving. Nothing wrong at all with what I'm seeing, but if I were you, I'd be curious how it looks "dressed up".

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Yup. Planning on doing that this weekend. I also picked up another engine today. It is an Aethern engine, older but has never seen track, all the detail work is not even done on it. Should go good with the engine that I am getting from Sean. Ahem! Hint hint.


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, did some painting. Trust me, this cell phone pic doesn't do it justice. It looks incredibly real. I will try and get my real camera charged up and see if I can get a better pic tomorrow. For now...for what it is worth...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Looks pretty good in the cell phone pictures, so I suspect you're right that it's great in person.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Mike,

Coming to life, huh?!?

Is that paint or stain? Almost looks translucent, per stain. Just curiuos.

TJ


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Actually, tj, it is both. Paint underneath, leather dye and then some more paint. Really makes it stand out. Can't wait to finish the rest of it!


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, my daughter's phone takes slightly better pics...


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009 (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks awesome so far Tazzmann!!! Cant wait to see more progress. How thick of foam are you using??


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

I am using 2" extruded foam from Home Depot. It seems to work well with sculpting. And trust me, I am no sculpter!


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Well, got some more painting done this weekend. Almost all the pink is gone. Also started adding some soil to the top of the cliff.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Coming together great, love the rocks.


----------



## Fighterpilot (Mar 16, 2011)

Tazz. enjoyed watching the progress up to now. Have you made anymore progress since your last post. Looking forward to some additional pictures. Good stuff.


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Me too Man! (Looking forward to more pix) - I am practicing working with Envirotex now - just to get a feel for it. Steve


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Tazz,

I love the exposed rock face look in that 2nd pic ... nice work!

TJ


----------



## Tazzmann (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks. I have been laying some soil down slowly. Will get some more pics soon, I promise. Been rather busy lately.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Tazzmann said:


> Will get some more pics soon, I promise.


just like my wife... promises, promises, promises... jk

everything looks great and I would really like to see how things have turned out. awesome stuff Tazz


----------



## midnightmadman29 (Nov 2, 2012)

I was just doing a search for water and came upon this thread. Looks interesting, anyone know how the final layout came out?


----------

